# observership/research electives



## priti

_HI REHAN

Thanks for all the help u r extending.

I'm Priti from India,currently doing my internship n will complete it in dec.plan to give step 1 in jan n ck by july.

I'm interested in taking up Pediatrics.can u please provide some detailed info on observership n research electives n how to go about applying for them?what else should I do to improve my CV?#confused 
As I'm applying for '08 match,I plan to come to US in aug/sep 07.have some 7months in hand before coming to US,will use them by doing JRship(work as junior doc) in peds.,attend workshop.should I stick to this plan or do u recommend some changes?_
_
have asked u a lot of Q's...#grin 
I would really appreciate ur help.

THANKS, GL
Priti_


----------



## Rehan

priti said:


> _HI REHAN
> 
> Thanks for all the help u r extending.
> 
> I'm Priti from India,currently doing my internship n will complete it in dec.plan to give step 1 in jan n ck by july.
> 
> I'm interested in taking up Pediatrics.can u please provide some detailed info on observership n research electives n how to go about applying for them?what else should I do to improve my CV?#confused _


Hi Priti, welcome to the forums! #grin

In regards to your first question about how to obtain an observership or research electives, I'd recommend you read this thread and then if you have any questions post them in that same thread.

Also, be sure to read this thread regarding some advice on how to study for the USMLE Step 1 exam.


priti said:


> _
> As I'm applying for '08 match,I plan to come to US in aug/sep 07.have some 7months in hand before coming to US,will use them by doing JRship(work as junior doc) in peds.,attend workshop.should I stick to this plan or do u recommend some changes?_
> _
> have asked u a lot of Q's...#grin
> I would really appreciate ur help.
> 
> THANKS, GL
> Priti_


Priti, that sounds like a great plan -- I would recommend you leave a good 7-8 month margin for all your paperwork (visas, ecfmg paperwork, etc) to be all cleared as that does take some time to usually be processed. Because cost of living in the US will be much more than India I would recommend you just stay and work as a Jr Doc in India until it is time for you to go for interviews for the 2008 match. Also if you could schedule your interviews to be pretty close in date, you could fly and drive to your different interview locations while minimizing your expense.

I hope this helps! #laugh


----------



## priti

Thanks a ton Rehan!


----------



## maik7upurz

His smiles are also free =)


----------



## drshailaja

*Clerkship in USA -- International Students*

Hi Evryone

Am currently doing internship at gandhi medical college, hyderabad, india.

would like to clerkship in USA before my MBBS, could you suggest me any good universities that accept international students?
What is the difference between clerkship and elective?
please suggest.
Please mail details to 
*[email protected]*


----------



## MastahRiz

drshailaja,

check out some of the links in rehan's post, namely

http://medstudentz.com/beyond-med-school/34-how-i-obtained-clinical-research-experience-us.html


----------



## gkabb

hello^^ im new to the forums! i am from Syria, where we have a 6 year program for medschool. i have just finished my third year. i was planning on going to the US for a clinical elective after my 4th year, but i am being discouraged by many people telling me that i havent got a chance since almost all medschools require the visiting students to be "in their final year of medschool" ..i WILL try applying anyway..but i also thought to consider doing a research. if anyone could please answer :
1- to do a research do u have to be in ur final year of medschool as well? 
2- what are the best medschools/institutions/hospitals etc to do a reasearch in?
3- any specific recommendations??

Thanks very much i look forward to any helpful replies


----------



## Preak

*Avoifs*

hi!!!


----------



## Rajesh Saagar

Hi everyone! Do electives related with PG Courses? Is it possible to choose a course that is not at all related with our elective, which was chosen during our degree course?


----------

